# My Story: What I've learned and can you help? IBS-C



## 38gigi (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi All,I'm new here and would like to share my story. I am hoping to gain advice or tips from others, and also to help you if I can. IBS is so NOT black and white. I think the more we talk about it, the more we can improve our health, lifestyle and happiness!I am 24, Aussie, female. I am a healthy weight. I was diagnosed with IBS-C when I was 15, but was suffering for a year or 2 longer than that.Since I was 14, I have undergone numerous tests and scans. Including Ultrasound, Colonoscopy, Endoscopy. On paper, there is nothing wrong with me. Which is extremely frustrating! After suffering from sever abdominal pains for YEARS, sometimes I actually want to be diagnosed with a serious illness if it meant that I could actually treat it.I has tried all elimination diets. None of which have stopped the abdominal pains.Within the last 12-18 months I have been living a lifestyle which has basically eliminated the abdominal pain all together. The main changes I have made which I believe have directly contributed to this are:- I started taking Inner Health Plus. Which is one of the strongest medical strength daily probiotic tablets. I think this is what has helped my IBS the most since being diagnosed nearly 10 years ago. - I quit smoking- I exercise for at least 1 hour. 5-6 days a week.- I eat well and in moderation. I don't skip meals. I eat good natural foods. I rarely eat processed foods. But I also don't deprive myself. If I want to occasionally indulge in something, I will. - I haven't cut anything completely out of my diet.- i am a happy, mostly stress free person. On the most part, I go to the toilet once a day. Sometimes twice.In the last 2 weeks I have had 3 abdominal pain attacks/episodes. These usually last a day. Before the last 2 weeks, I have probably only had 4 mild attacks in the last 12 months. I don't understand why I have had 3 bad episodes in the last 2 weeks. I have not made any change to my lifestyle or diet whatsoever. The only difference in is that I returned from a 2 week holiday 3 weeks ago. On this holiday I had to eat out for all meals, I only ate takeaway 3 times over the 2 weeks, the rest of the meals were restaurant meals or sandwiches etc. I did a 75km hike over 4 days. Since returning from the holiday I went straight back to normal routine. Gym every morning, back to home cooked meals. Basically nothing has changed whatsoever in my life except for the 2 weeks of holiday.Do you think it could take 2 to 3 weeks for my body to react to the holiday? Have you have months of good health, and then it has turned even though you didn't make any changes?Basically I would love for anyone to read my story and offer their advice, help, tips. If you have similar issues, what has worked for you? Anything!Thanks for reading and I'm looking forward to using this site


----------



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

My IBS is unpredictable like that, too. Sometimes I know the triggers, like certain foods, stress, post-nasal drip, changes in routine, ovulation, etc. But then other times there will be absolutely no explanation why I'm constipated or have diarrhea or painful gas. Sometimes a month will go by where I feel pretty good, then the next three months will be awful. Or I'll switch from constipation to diarrhea. I don't understand it either.How did you feel while you were on your holiday? Did the disruption to your routine cause anything bad? In my own case, I've noticed that having excess post-nasal drip will make my stomach upset, give me gas pains and cause constipation. What season is it now in Australia? Are you maybe having seasonal allergies and sinus problems?The biggest thing that helps me is to never allow myself to get constipated beyond 2 or 3 days. I take Miralax almost every day lately.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

I think its just normal with IBS that for whatever reason it just sometimes gets worse. I know what you mean, you are smooth sailing loving life and its not really bothering you but for whatever reason sometimes it just gets really bad for a week or so before going away.What else do you take for it apart from the pro-biotic? Any sort of fiber or laxative supplement? Really for just a pro biotic it sounds like you live a good healthy life


----------

